# When do puppies lose their baby fur?



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They start to replace the baby fuzz with dog hair on their backs around 4 months of age.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha is still shedding his baby coat at 1 year this week!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Beamer's baby fuzz is gone along his back and it has been that way for a few weeks. He is 4 months old.


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Sally's Mom, Ellie is 4 months exactly. Booo..... I loved her cotton fuzz. Guess I won't be able to call her Ellie Cotton Ball for long.  

Debles, How cute! I would have thought that by a year old, they'd be considered fully grown. It's funny your sasha is still loosing her fuzzy hair.


----------



## awesomesauce (Nov 15, 2010)

Puppy fur is gone by week 12 to 14. Adult looking hackle fur starts coming in around month 3.5 to 4.5. Adolescent feathering on the legs and tail starts to show around this time, too. However, the adult coat isn't fully developed until 18 months to 2 years.


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Awesomesauce, Thank you! 

Now that you mentioned it, I did notice Ellie's fur getting longer on her back legs and at the tip of her tail.


----------



## awesomesauce (Nov 15, 2010)

No problem! The feather duster tail will really start to pop around month 6.5 to 8! I think that's my favorite!


----------

